# Coconut shell instead of wood



## RRR (Dec 3, 2018)

Has any one tried smoking with coconut shells. I am in the Philippines and a lot of vendors sell coconut. Here in Bayambang Pangasinan area there is a mountain of coconut shells. Just wondering if it would work?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 3, 2018)

Burn some until you get a constant thin blue smoke, and smell it. If it's pleasant, you have an endless free supply of smoke, if not, look for other options...JJ


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 3, 2018)

I would think they would make good smoke being that coconut flesh is sweet. We use pecan shells here all the time. Be careful with flare ups though as most nut shells have a high oil content. I agree with jj, try it and smell the smoke.


----------



## tropics (Dec 3, 2018)

I would check them wood carving shops,that I see while going to Baguio.Like JJ said when you see someone burning it on the roadside see how it smells.
I have purchase coconut charcoal here in the states.
Richie


----------

